# lecteur MP3 pour 68040



## Zitoune (10 Mai 2002)

Voilà, j suis à larecherche d'un lecteur MP3 pour un Quadra 650 (processeur 68040).
Merci pour vos bonnes adresses !


----------



## deadlocker (11 Mai 2002)

Alors, je l'ai sur mon disque, je trime pour retrouver l'adresse, c'est un portage de mpg123, un lecteur MP3 sur Unix, d'ailleurs, ya un portage prévu sur OS X.. Je zieute un ptit coup, j'essaie de retrouver l'adresse, sinon, je la met sur mon site web, je te demande un chtit peu de temps...


----------



## deadlocker (11 Mai 2002)

ftp://ftp.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/info-mac/_Graphic_&_Sound_Tool/_Sound/mpg-123-11-68k.hqx

Voili voilà 

Sinon, pour info à tout le monde, ya de dispo un site info-mac qui indique plein de sites mirroires pour dl plein de share' et freew' pour mac, c'est assez impressionnant...


----------



## Zitoune (11 Mai 2002)

Super ! Merci


----------



## PipoCanaja (11 Mai 2002)

bien recu. c'est un truc a garder !!!


----------



## Zitoune (12 Mai 2002)

Ben je suis assez déçu du résultat : la lecture est saccadée !


----------



## PipoCanaja (12 Mai 2002)

serieux ?
c'est assez ennuyeux ca, parce que un quadra, ca fait partie des meilleures machines en 68k


----------



## Zitoune (12 Mai 2002)

Ben malheureusement, le résultat n'est pas fluide...
C'est peut-être dû à l'encodage en 160 kbps !


----------



## deadlocker (12 Mai 2002)

Je n'ai pas de 68040 chez moi, donc je peux pas tester... Mais essaye en 128kbps, et lis bien la doc'

68040 40Mhz should play 22050Hz mp3 files in stereo, 44100Hz mp3 files in mono using the -2 -m switches.

68040 33Mhz plays 16000Hz mp3 files in stereo, 44100Hz mp3 files in mono using the -2 -m switches.


N'ayant jamais testé la bête, je te laisse le soin de voire si ça peeut t'aider... Sinon, pierredelyon l'avait mis sur son LC 475, il devrait pouvoir t'aider....


----------



## deadlocker (12 Mai 2002)

ftp://ftp.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/info-mac/_Graphic_&_Sound_Tool/_Sound/mpegdec-20.hqx

C'est à tester aussi, faut voire si ce n'est qu'un décoder ou ça fait lecteur aussi...

Je viens de penser aussi, pour faire une meilleure panoplie de tests, pense à désactiver AppleTalk, faire une config d'extension minimale, et augmente la RAM allouée... Désactive aussi la Mémoire Virtuelle...


----------



## Zitoune (13 Mai 2002)

Ben j'ai eu beau régler la mémoire cache à 4096 Mo, alouer 16 Mo à l'application, le résultat n'était pas terrible avec un MP3 encodé en 160, mais presque bon avec un auter encodé en 128 kbps !

Peut-être qu'on obtiendrait de meilleurs résultats sous MacOS 7.1 (mon Quadra tourne sous 8.1) !


----------



## deadlocker (13 Mai 2002)

Y'a qu'un moyen de savoir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu as combien de RAM sur ton Quadra?


----------



## bapts (13 Mai 2002)

Tiens, je m'en vais essayer ca sur mon Quadra 610 a la sauce A/UX... je vous tiens au courant.

Bapts


----------



## Zitoune (15 Mai 2002)

Dans mon Quadra650, il y a 4 barettes de 8 Mo et 8 mo soudés sur la carte-mère, ce qui fait un total de 40 Mo !


----------



## melaure (17 Mai 2002)

Je vais bientôt mettre un 68040/66 dans mon LCII. J'essayerais le player car ça m'interesse aussi. En tout cas le problème ne vient pas du 68040, car sur un Amiga 4000 on peut lire du mp3 sans problème !


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (14 Décembre 2002)

bon y a pu qu'a essayer mpg 123 ...


----------



## PowerBookophile (17 Décembre 2002)

Merci pour le lien Deadlocker. J'ai testé sur mon Duo 280c, ça marche pas trop mal, à peine saccadé, surtout que c'est parce que mon disque dur est hyper saturé.


----------



## Zitoune (18 Décembre 2002)

Quelle qualité d'encodage ?


----------



## daffyb (18 Décembre 2002)

c'est peut-être saccadé parce que tu as la mémoire virtuelle activée. C'est juste une hypothèse sinon, c'est que tu fais trop de trucs en même temps...


----------



## Zitoune (18 Décembre 2002)

Non, j'avais déactivé la mémoire virtuelle et je n'avais lancé que le soft de mp3 !
En plus, je l'avais bien nourri question Ram...


----------



## PowerBookophile (19 Décembre 2002)

Avec une qualité d'encodage de 128k, en demandant à joindre les deux canaux (-m) et en réduisant la qualité à 22kHz (-2) ; ça marche parfaitement. J'ai un Duo 280c (680LC40) et un disque dur qui est plein. Je n'ai pas eu besoin d'augmenter la mémoire laissée à 5120 Ko et Quicktime est réglé sur 2000 Ko. La première fois, je trouvais que ça saccadait car, je n'avais pas réduit la qualité à 22KHz.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (19 Décembre 2002)

Bon ce n'est pas un succès. Je ne peux même pas lire un mp3 en mono 22 Khz ...


----------



## Zitoune (20 Décembre 2002)

Ca ne me réjouit pas, mais ça me rassure : je ne suis pas le seul à n'avoir pas réussi !


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (23 Décembre 2002)

Dommage que mpg 123 ne soit pas encore bien optimisé. Sur Amiga 4000 avec un 40 à 25 Mhz, le playback en 44 Khz stéréo est nickel quelque soit l'encodage mp3


----------



## Zitoune (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure@68040:</font><hr />* Dommage que mpg 123 ne soit pas encore bien optimisé. *<hr /></blockquote>

Le sera-t-il un jour ?
Vu que la dernière version date d'avril 2000, je pense que le logiciel n'évoluera plus !


----------



## melaure (24 Décembre 2002)

y a peu de chance en effet ...


----------



## Zitoune (26 Décembre 2002)

Melaure, toi qui semble t'y connaître, ça te dirait pas de continuer le développement  du soft ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (26 Décembre 2002)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Melaure, toi qui semble t'y connaître, ça te dirait pas de continuer le développement  du soft ?  *



Je suis quand même avant tout développeur unix depuis 12 ans. j'ai juste fait un programme d'animation fractale sur quadra 700 à l'école et donc je ne connais qu'un tout petit peu Mac OS normal. Ceci dit une partie du boulot est déjà faite et je vais regarder les sources (je ne sais plus si elle sont incluses). Avec l'aide d'un de mes vieux potes de promo, je pourrais même coder certains passages en assembleur.

je vais y réfléchir mais je ne promet rien ...


----------



## PipoCanaja (27 Décembre 2002)

A voir aussi, et a tester (j'ai pas encore le LC sous la main)
http://www.mp3machine.com/software/MpegDec/

Ca utilise justement des parties en assembleur, qui , dixit l'auteru, rendent cette appli :  _Because it uses 68K assembly language, MpegDec is the fasted MP3 decoder available for 68K Macs.
_ 

J'attends votre avis


----------



## PipoCanaja (27 Décembre 2002)

Voial la page de l'auteur ... l'appli est toujours suivie . 
http://members.aol.com/xanathus/mpegdec/news.htm

Je vais essayer de tester ca sur mon SE/30. Ya pas de raisons. Sa machine de test est un Duo (powerBook 68LC040) qui ne sort que du 22khz 8bits mono (l'interface son). Mais l'appli decode sans pb des mp3 de qualite superieure et les reechantillone au vol. Ca parait donc etre tout a fait utilisable ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec des interfaces meilleure. Ca utilise la FPU si elle est presente, donc les possesseurs de 68040 ou meme 68030 avec FPU sont a priori favorisés. En fait, d'apres la page, ca libere le calcul en entiers du proc pour rendre des cycles au systeme. Donc ceux avec FPU sont avantagés car ils peuvent utiliser la machine a autre chose en meme temps, plus facilement que ceux qui n'ont pas de FPU.

Je crois qu'on tient un peu d'espoir la


----------



## PipoCanaja (27 Décembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />

68020 CPU or PPC    (68040 or 68030 50Mhz recommended
  for realtime playback; FPU is not required.)

Quicktime 2.1    (Quicktime 2.5 and SoundManager 3.2.1 recommended)

MacOS 7.0 with Drag and Drop 1.1 and Finder 7.1.3
   (MacOS 7.5 and higher recommended).


 <hr /></blockquote> 

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 MpegDec provides options for getting the best performance out of your Mac. Preference settings include options for downsampling, quality, stereo/singlemix, decoder priority, and buffer size. Here is a rough preferences guide for playing 44100Hz 128kbps MP3 files.

80/40MHz 68040:
Quality = 1 or 2 should work in stereo mode
Downsample by 2

66/33MHz 68040:
Quality = 0 should work in stereo mode
Downsample by 2

40/20 &amp; 50/25MHz 68040:
Quality = 0 or 1 should work in mono singlemix mode
Downsample by 2

Fast 68030:
Downsampling by 4 in mono singlemix mode will probably play 44100Hz 128kbps MP3 files on a 68030 50MHz.

Appletalk being active might slowdown playback. It is recommended that Appletalk should be made inactive until you know it doesn't interfere with the playback.

Increasing the disk cache size minimizes disk read interruptions.

 <hr /></blockquote> 


Voila pour les nouvelles a priori


----------



## melaure (27 Décembre 2002)

Bien je l'essaierais dès que je serais de retour de congé ...


----------



## PipoCanaja (27 Décembre 2002)

Pour le SE/30, probleme de RAM pour le moment . J'ai 5 Mo installés or apres passage du 7,1 par la, reste 2,7 Mo dispo ce qui ne suffit pas a l'appli ... Donc pas de test possible sur le SE/30 par manque de RAM ... Quand au LC, je vais essayer de voir si je peux pas recuperer un 630... plutot qu'un LCII.
Y'aurait meme un 6100/66 (plus de puissance donc) mais il s'est fait canibaliser (plus de RAM, plus de HD ... Plus grand chose en fait). puis en plus c'est hors topic


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (31 Décembre 2002)

Si tu prend un LC 630 tu auras au moins un vidéo qui ne te pénalisera pas ...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (1 Janvier 2003)

J'ai enfin pu essayé ce programme. Le playback 22 Khz mono fonctionne bien. La stéréo passe tout juste (qualité 0, peu de temps laissé à l'OS). Je suis toujours en donwsample 2.
Après si je monte un paramètre de plus c'est saccadé ... Ca a beau être un portage de l'Amiga, le programme est loin des perfs de sa version Amiga ...


----------



## PipoCanaja (3 Janvier 2003)

Decu, j'aurais espéré plus ...
Je sens que c'est le 6100 qui fera mp3 player, et pas moins, si un jour un ordi fait office de mp3 player chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me manque ethernet dans le sejour en fait ... Si ca y etait, un chti linux, et je lance les mp3 en ligne de commande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (du G4) ...
Mais arretons de rever ... Fo trouver le moyen de placer proprement des cables entre mon hub ds la chambre et le sejour ... En fait, il faut juste trouver un moyen de proprement passer a travers un couloir ...
A etudier ... J'emprunterais un long cable pour tester tout ca ...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (4 Janvier 2003)

En fait je n'avais pas l'intention de me servir de mon LCII comme lecteur mp3. Par contre je l'utilise plus pour les modules (.mod,.s3m, etc ...) qui passent très bien avec SoundTrecker ou PlayerPro.
Pour le mp3, j'ai acheté un iBook Mandarine. Pour l'instant je l'ai prété à ma copine, mais dès que l'on aura les moyens de lui acheter un iBook moderne, le coquillage servira de chaine audio ...


----------



## deadlocker (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure@68040:</font><hr /> 
Pour le mp3, j'ai acheté un iBook Mandarine. Pour l'instant je l'ai prété à ma copine, mais dès que l'on aura les moyens de lui acheter un iBook moderne, le coquillage servira de chaine audio ...  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà comment en deux phrases simples on peut dire qu'on a une copine et un nouveau iBook.... Pfff, Crâneur


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (5 Janvier 2003)

Petit jaloux ! ...


----------



## LC475 (7 Février 2004)

Quelqu'un a essayé ça ?

(désolé, pas de 68k sous la main pour tester)


----------

